# I don't even have to load the "snd_driver" kernel module



## Niatross (Nov 30, 2012)

I am running FreeBSD-RELEASE 9.0 (amd64).

I noticed that FreeBSD detected my sound card automatically (AKA: Ensoniq AudioPCI ES1371-A) and I did not have to load the snd_driver(4) kernel module (AKA: *kldload snd_driver*).

The cat /dev/sndstat command returned the following without me having to do anything:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <AudioPCI ES1371-A> (play/rec) default
```

Anyway, where is this sound driver getting loaded from?

Is it getting it from the kernel? If it is getting loaded from the kernel, where do I find documentation on what sound drivers are built into the GENERIC kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> I noticed that FreeBSD detected my sound card automatically (AKA: Ensoniq AudioPCI ES1371-A) and I did not have to load the snd_driver(4) kernel module (AKA: *kldload snd_driver*).


You don't need it anyway. It's not supposed to be loaded perminently. It's a convenience driver that simply loads all available soundcard drivers. Once you figure out which card you have simply load the specific driver.



> Anyway, where is this sound driver getting loaded from?


GENERIC has a few of the more common soundcard drivers already build in.



> Is it getting it from the kernel? If it is getting loaded from the kernel, where do I find documentation on what sound drivers are built into the GENERIC kernel?


Read /usr/src/sys/`uname -p`/conf/GENERIC (assuming you have the kernel sources installed)


----------

